# ///

## LAEN

ֳ           . 
  -  , , , ,  ,   ,  ,   ..   . 
            4 :     (, , -104; -695       ...)    ( 092,  079 "", I-VAN 07,  .. "".  (, -2215 "", ...)

----------


## sharasha

.    "" "  "!

----------


## Jet

=) 
         .     (  " - "),           ,     . 
     ,              ,   ....      , , ,       .     .   ,       ,    ,   .....

----------


## sharasha

,   .   .  ,      ,    .       .       .

----------


## PooL

sharasha, ,  ,    ))))))))))))))

----------


## Jet

> ,   .   .  ,      ,    .       .       .

      ,        . 
     ,      ,     ...        .  
        ...      .     .

----------


## PooL

,, ,  ,    ))))))))))))

----------


## Jet

> ,, ,  ,    ))))))))))))

    ,    16-      " - ",      =)

----------


## sharasha

> ,  ,    ))))))))))))))

     '.    .... , !!!!

----------


## PooL

,      ,     ,        3           ))))))))))))   )))))))

----------


## sharasha

> 3           ))))))))

  ! * ,   '   !)))

----------

-  )

----------


## PooL

, ,       , )))))))

----------


## Jet

> , ,       , )))))))

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ,        - !!!)))

----------


## Jet

> ,        - !!!)))

             =) 
        -,    : ",  "

----------


## PooL

Jet,     )))))))))))))))

----------


## Jet

> Jet,     )))))))))))))))

   ,       ,

----------


## PooL

sharasha,     ,    )))) 
Jet,

----------


## Jet

> **:        ,   ?)))  !!!
>      -   ,     ....)))))))))

  , ,

----------


## Sky

> ,      ,     ,        3           ))))))))))))   )))))))

   ,    -  ,  ,   .   .

----------


## PooL

Sky,  ))))))))))))

----------


## LAEN

*-,  ""     ...* 
,  -...

----------


## Jet

> *-,  ""     ...* 
> ,  -...

     ,        
..  ! 100

----------


## laithemmer

ͳ   ...   ,  䒿.  ,  -,   .     ,      ,     -  .    -       .      ,   ,    .    -  :)       -      ( !) ,   .         -   .      ,    ,  :   ,     .

----------


## PooL

,   )))))

----------


## LAEN

> 

   
      -       ""  )

----------


## PooL

LAEN,   ))))))

----------


## LAEN

*PooL*,    
,  ,   -  .
 ,  ...  ,      -   .

----------


## PooL

LAEN,  ,  ))))))

----------

-     .
    - //.      (  -  23:00    ) -           ""

----------


## Sky

> ,  ,   -  .
>  ,  ...  ,      -   .

   -   .  

> LAEN,  ,  ))))))

  .-.

----------


## Ihor



----------


## aneisha

,       .    ,  .

----------


## LAEN

*aneisha*,    ,       .  38  . 60.

----------


## aneisha

38  60,       .  ,   ,  ,    ,            .       .        ,  ,  ,      ...   ,    .   , ,   5 ...

----------


## LAEN

> 38  60

  38 " -  "", . 60 ( 26) -  - .   

> .

   ,    ,

----------


## Jet

> ,    ,

   ,               ,

----------


## PooL

Ihor,    ,

----------


## Lika

!        )  '       !      .      .

----------


## LAEN

> )

     -

----------


## Cveha

,   - ,         ,   40       - .  ,    .  ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> 

    ,  55  -  / .
  7.
      .

----------

